# Weedon Sunday 10/28?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking at fishing Weedon area this Sunday....any advice on a boat ramp would be appreciated.....also have a spot for anyone that is ok with fishing artificial only....forecast is for sunny and 12 mph NW winds.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

You can launch at Gandy in Tampa, or Crisp Park...but IMHO, I wouldn't fish Weedon on the 28th.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for the info Fly. I'll be coming from Lakeland and I'm just looking for the closest flats that aren't directly exposed to a NW wind.

Never been to TB or the Gulf Coast for that matter and I'll probably be riding solo.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Look up Williams park in Riverview its closer to you. A half mile ride out of the river and your in Tampa bay with all the flats you want


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Williams Park tip. The wind forecast for Tampa on Sunday keeps climbing so now I'm thinking I may as well go to ML and see if the high winds pushed some clear water South.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would steer clear of Williams and outside the Alifia on windy days, too much open water for my tastes. Why not go down to LMR? You can fish in the river and be sheltered most of the time.

If you do go this route I would suggest the domino ramp, this way you don't need to idle forever since it's in the 25mph zone. There are tons of twists and turns so a GPS is always a good idea.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the LMR tip firecat. Took me a minute to find Domino on 8th st. That looks pretty good. I like the way Cockroach Bay looks better, but the wind & waves will probably be kicking too much for sight fishing. Now that the wind forecasts for ML and TB are equal I'm going to go ML because I know where I'm going and its closer for the trip home. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------

